# 1. To Trim or Not to Trim



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, couple of things, first the hair around the eyes, I am desperately trying to let it grow...but it is taking what feels like forever! Would like opinions about it, experiences of both.....do you trim or shave around the eyes, in between the eyes?? Post pics if possible, thanks

Pic of what I am referring too:
Babydoll has all that hair between her eyes, when will it finally go up into a top knot or grow down under her eyes, it drives us crazy, she really can't see sometimes lol, I was trying to hand her a treat the other day and she couldn't see it lol








Here is another one of what I can make it look like after being groomed, but I am not doing that all day long to fix it lol, is there a gel or something I could use??








but an hour later she looks like this lol









And the other thing, what do you use as a spray for parting down the back that will remove static?
(at work they use Unicoat Spray from Gold Medal Pets.......but a couple of the groomers that work there prefer "The Stuff", which I am thinking about trying, it is just expensive and Idk if it would work good on Babydoll, one of these two told me about cowboy magic too and I use that now, but it doesn't work well on babydoll, she has hair that is like cotton, if she gets a pin mat it looks like a cotton ball!

A couple more pics of my girl

















Thanks everyone, Hope you have a Safe and Blessed New Year!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The word you are looking for is "patience". It does drive you nuts when the hair is in their eyes. It causes tear staining in my puppies. Hair grows about a 1/2 inch a month. It will grow out. In the mean time you just have to keep plastering it down any way you can. And don't give up. Once cut, you will have to keep that up or you will again be trying to keep the hair out of her eyes. I've even used vasaline to hold down the hair. It's cheap.

For dematting and keeping the static out I use: Iv San Bernards ATAMI H270. http://shop.ivsanbernard.us/ It is expensive, but a bottle will last you awhile. 

Tina


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

The nurse at the vets office gave me alot of grief about the hair around Aolani's eyes and she insisted that i cut it, but i insisted that it will grow out and i put it in a knot everyday - somethimes re-doing it 3 times a day. It has FINALLY grown enough so that not too much falls out of the knot. I used to do two knots - one small one near his eyes (where the shorter hair was) and then I would attach it to another,higher knot. My dad, though, was always like " Don't they sell some type of gel for these dogs?" I have no idea. We did use a little organic cocunut oil for a bit and that seemed to hold it a bit, but it's not something you want to use everyday unless you wash the hair on the toip of his head every day cause it can get oily.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

when lucy had short hairs i used top knot gel. its smells nice but it is kind of greasy.. heres a link.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Pet-Silk-To...t-Gel/45848.uts

here is a picture of her when i was using the gel on her topknot.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

For everyday, I don't worry about what I used to call the EoE's (eyebrows of evil) My vet office shaved my first malt, Lucy's muzzle and the corners of her eyes, and when I was growing her out for show, I had a heck of a time. The good news is that it does grow back. I use Cindra gel (find it less greasy than petsilk) 

For static, I use diluted Coat Handler conditioner and/or Vellus Static stabilizer. The Stuff is good for getting mats out but not really for static control. 

you can also get Garnier Fructis smoothing milk as a cheap thing to try to smooth the hair down by the part. And if it doesn't work on your dogs hair, it should work nicely on your own  









I can't believe I let them cut her hair like this









what the vet office did to her (now I have DO NOT SHAVE all over my chart) They shaved her muzzle while they had her out for teeth extraction









Grown out a bit and able to put in a topknot (this was at 11 mos old, I think, she had been shaved at 6 mos)









definitely grown out









and a few months ago (she is 4 years old now)


So just stick with it and don't cut anything right now! Well, if you want it to grow out, that is. She's a cutie! her coat looks nice, you're doing a great job!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here comes the ogre!  I cut the hair at the inner corners of the eyes and I make a cut line
straight across on the muzzle which meets the bridge. I trim all this every two weeks. It only
takes a couple minutes once you get the hang of it.
I think you can see it in this pic.
[attachment=60337:MyCloseUp09.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I vote not to trim. Who wants to take the time to cut every couple weeks for the rest of your life!? And not to mention how dangerous it is with those sharp scizzors by your baby's eyes. Patience is a virtue. :flowers:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 1 2010, 05:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868806


> I vote not to trim. Who wants to take the time to cut every couple weeks for the rest of your life!? And not to mention how dangerous it is with those sharp scizzors by your baby's eyes. Patience is a virtue. :flowers:[/B]


Good point!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I do cut the front,I think the little fringe of bangs gives them character but I know it's not a proper Malt style. I'm not one for following the norm. I'm thinking of letting it grow out seeing more people do it. The other reason is I don't always put their hair up in bows and they play hard and rough house and pull at their bows so I'm worried about bald Malts..... I do worry I will poke one in the eye if they move.They're so used to it they hold still but it only takes once. I trim a little in the corners,it really helps w/ tears ,the fringe is just a straight cut across leavign it about an inch long. It helps keep the rest of the head hair out of their faces too.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 1 2010, 04:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868806


> I vote not to trim. Who wants to take the time to cut every couple weeks for the rest of your life!? And not to mention how dangerous it is with those sharp scizzors by your baby's eyes. Patience is a virtue. :flowers:[/B]



My argument for this is simple. I do. It takes so little time and it's a clean look. I don't use pointed scissors.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not use The Stuff unless you are dematting and immediately bathing. It is a very heavy silicon product and should not be left in a Maltese coat.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't use pointed scissors either too scary to take that chance. all it takes is one wrong move or they decide to sneeze..

Just as long as they don't come out looking like this...









Mommy my bows are too tight.

Sorry me just goofing off,I was working on a new dog tag design and thinking of the times I got my girls hair pulled a little tight.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 1 2010, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868950


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 1 2010, 04:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868806





> I vote not to trim. Who wants to take the time to cut every couple weeks for the rest of your life!? And not to mention how dangerous it is with those sharp scizzors by your baby's eyes. Patience is a virtue. :flowers:[/B]



My argument for this is simple. I do. It takes so little time and it's a clean look. I don't use pointed scissors.
[/B][/QUOTE]

But Brit is VERY experienced with this. She has been having malts and yorkies for many, many years. And before that she show them. She's a pro groomer.  But to the OP, I think it takes many years in owning this breed to do it safely and correct. LOL I'm just sayin'.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks all, I am not going to trim, gonna be patient. 

As for the static, where do I find "Coat Handler"?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Jenn78 @ Jan 1 2010, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869017


> Thanks all, I am not going to trim, gonna be patient.
> 
> As for the static, where do I find "Coat Handler"?[/B]



I have the gallon sizes from petedge, but you can get it at places like Cherry Brook 
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/cat...gler_Spray_12oz

there it is already mixed

This is the one I have and then I just mix it with water. it works as a great ringside/all puprpose coat spray, for me.
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/cat...oat_Conditioner

I've also used this ringside
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/cat...__1_All_Systems

I like it and it smells great.

But if you want to save money, I would try this product first
http://www.amazon.com/Garnier-Fructis-Styl...1423&sr=8-1
You can find it at places like Target and Walmart


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 2 2010, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869052


> QUOTE (Jenn78 @ Jan 1 2010, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869017





> Thanks all, I am not going to trim, gonna be patient.
> 
> As for the static, where do I find "Coat Handler"?[/B]



I have the gallon sizes from petedge, but you can get it at places like Cherry Brook 
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/cat...gler_Spray_12oz

there it is already mixed

This is the one I have and then I just mix it with water. it works as a great ringside/all puprpose coat spray, for me.
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/cat...oat_Conditioner

I've also used this ringside
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/cat...__1_All_Systems

I like it and it smells great.

But if you want to save money, I would try this product first
http://www.amazon.com/Garnier-Fructis-Styl...1423&sr=8-1
You can find it at places like Target and Walmart
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok I had my hubby pick up some Garnier Fructis Anti-Himidity Smoothing Milk..........................now how do I use it? Do I put on a rinse out or do I water down in a spray bottle??

I also put in a order to CherryBrook for the other 2 things


----------

